# 2 by 4 stake anti-mashing cap?



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Stop at any place that makes steel plates, throw the guy a few dollars and he will weld a **** load of them for you.I had a bunch of them made when I was installing silt fence, the stakes always use to break in hard soil, so I had a few made up, it worked out great. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

neolitic said:


> ..Or you could learn
> to use a sledge hammer. :clap:
> 
> 
> ...


I know  



knucklehead said:


> How do you nail a brace to it?


Plenty of ways to do it, one way we do it, is like this....


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

knucklehead said:


> So , how do you get that point on the end?



a very very very large carpenters pencil sharpener.


----------



## dld (Jul 18, 2007)

try wrapping a piece of copper wire around it. it will still mushroom at the top but should not split all the way down:whistling


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Am I the only one that starts the stake, then holds a scrap 2x4 over the top of the stake, and pound it in, letting the scrap take the impact?


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

never be the helper that holds the stake while hangovered boss that still wreaks of whiskey hits the stake.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Crock said:


> never be the helper that holds the stake while hangovered boss that still wreaks of whiskey holds the stake.


I thought that was in the
apprenticeship rules, things 
you must do in your first year. :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's a quick tip for those stakes. Instead of nailing into them, use a long screw as this is less likely to dislodge the stake. I always hate bracing to stakes and usually will double check the braces right before we set trusses/joists as they always seem to move a little.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Just put a Spam can on the end, and spray foam it into place over the 2x4.:jester:


----------



## master of none (Apr 27, 2009)

cut a 2x4 inch of plywood and nail it to the top of the stake. That should be the end of your mushrooming stake problem. :w00t:


----------

